# muzzle evaluation



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i would like to hear any comments from anyone who has used the mesh muzzle being sold by Ray Allen. the item number is : M3911-P

i use muzzles a lot and have tried quite a few. i've gotten best results from Jafcos, but am always looking for something that might work better for my uses

this one doesn't have a detailed description and i would prefer to get inputs from someone who has used it prior to trying to buy one to test. if you got this from another source, that would help too, since the RA web site sucks if you aren't living in the states and try to buy from them

i would want to know what you did with it when it was on, how long it was worn for any session, if the dog could eat or drink with it, how easy it was to adjust for fit, and a better description of the type materials used in the construction
...the more details the better 

TIA


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Rick, I don't know but your question made me think about looking to see if there are dog sport/gear review YouTube pages like there are for EDC geared product reviews on accessories, firearms, specialty company products, etc. Leerburg somewhat captures that need but on a relatively basic level. The pages I subscribe to regarding the stuff I mentioned above provide reviews that are typically comprehensive but understandable at an entry level and all the way up.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Tx Nicole 
i did check youtube for a few minutes 
there are some Ray Allen promos and other muzzle related vids but nothing specific on this one, including the RA vid that described it.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

update to close out this thread ....

received three PM's of people who used this muzzle
all said it did not stay on very well and would not recommend getting it

they all seemed like very credible people to me 

another muzzle was recommended as a substitute that might work better

sounds like a case of an adjustable "one size fits most" muzzle .... that doesn't


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i wrote " no other " muzzle ....
i now see my Fking computer changed it to "another " muzzle :twisted:

gotta get this new computer to STOP doing its own auto pilot thing :twisted: .... thought i had it turned off


----------



## Mike Di Rago (Jan 9, 2009)

I used a leather basket weave muzzle quite a bit.Dog could drink while wearing.Adjust once and then go from there.Pulled the muzzle up once fitted and will not come off.Did pack walks ob,and protection work with PSD and never had problem.Down side could be more expensive on purchase but lasts long time.Just had to change a rivet once in 10 years.
Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

agree on the good quality leather muzzles. i have one for my house dog but i also need a few in different sizes and that can get expensive, plus the maintenance to keep the leather in good shape. i go thru a lot of neatsfoot oil over here //lol//

for some reason i always seem to go back to the Jafco plastic ones and never had one of them come off even when a new dog is trying hard to rub it off. i can quickly drill a few more holes to get better ventilation and open up the front if i'm gonna use any treats while working. the straps don't last as long as the muzzle tho

some people like the wire baskets, but i have been clobbered by those a few times and they can put a hurt on you. almost broke my chin one time.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

wish they made a basket weave type using biothane. that might be a sweet set up .....


----------

